# Sun Visors for helmets.



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Pinging @Hondo. Da Brim opinion needed.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I've been riding in my DaBrim for two years. I LOVE it. No it does not flap, it's pretty stiff. It does not touch your shoulders. Would not be without one. Pic of me & Brooke to illustrate:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@Avna
Is that the 'equestrian model' , or ? 



cute photo! could be in their testimonials section!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

It's the Equestrian "Petite" which has a shorter brim than some of the others. It is ample for what I do. They only had two equestrian models when I got it. Note the shirt, too -- it's a baggy linen or mostly-linen blouse I found at a thrift shop. Perfect for blazing days -- sun protection but much cooler than cotton. I now have like six of those.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I have always been deterred by the 'aesthetics,' but am interested to hear how other people like them!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I needed to get this soon, so went ahead and ordered the regular equestrian. I hope it will not interfere with my shoulders or back. my current straw hat from Mexico is the same brim size, more or less.


I 'm going on a long trail ride, The Chief Joseph Trail ride. I'll open a thread about that when I have more to share about it.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I need to get something too and I never even thought of this... I steam my sunglasses within 10 minutes. So it's be blind and sunburned or steamed and sunburned... :'<


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Zexious said:


> I have always been deterred by the 'aesthetics,' but am interested to hear how other people like them!


Well, I think helmets themselves are pretty dorky looking! The Da Brim, in my opinion, doesn't make them look worse. I always wear a hat outdoors, period. In winter it's a wool beanie and in summer it's a hiking hat. I can't do my life with a bare head. 

Aesthetics don't deter me like they used to . . .


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

@Avna, how does the DaBrim do in wooded areas? I was thinking of getting one; but part of my rides are always in the woods and sometimes I barely manage to duck...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

SwissMiss said:


> @Avna, how does the DaBrim do in wooded areas? I was thinking of getting one; but part of my rides are always in the woods and sometimes I barely manage to duck...


Depends on how short your horse is :smile: . . . mine's 14.2 and I'm 5'2". I like the brim because it is some protection against a branch swiping across my face. It is stiff but flexible so will bend and then spring back to its shape.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm thinking that might make a good bumper sticker, @*Avna* :


*"Aesthetics don't deter me like they used to . . ."*



It kind of reminds me of a cute one, popular some years back:

*"Eschew Obfuscation"
*


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught without my DaBrim! I even buy unpopular colors if they put them on sale. 

Really, living in Arizona, I don't think I could wear a helmet without one. I don't know how people ride without them or why helmets don't come with decent visors as standard equipment. 

I ride in the woods all the time and use my helmet as a battering ram going under tree limbs and the Da Brims have held up great. Eventually they fade from the sunlight, but that's not a big deal to me. I think the edging frayed on one and one got a small cut from a sharp branch. I think I am on Da Brim #3 now. But they are awesome. And I've never truly worn one out, I just change out to a new color and either save the old one as a spare or give it to a friend. 

Mine are the Multi-sport models with the visor pocket. But I never actually stick the helmet visor inside the pocket, just slide it down over the top of the helmet and tighten up the strap and I've never had them come off. Good in winds up to 40 mph. After that, I find I get a headache from the wind trying to blow my helmet off. I normally never ride in those kinds of winds, but twice I have been caught out in high winds and took the Da Brim off so my head wouldn't get blown around. Only twice and only in 40+ mph winds. But yes, they can amplify the effects of the wind on your helmet and make it more like a sailboat if it is REALLY windy.

But I think they are awesome, personally. Couldn't wear a helmet without one unless it was dead of winter. And even then, I wear my Da Brims year round. 

I currently ride in a Tipperary Sportage. So between the large air vents in the helmet and the Da Brim, I think it's cooler than wearing any kind of hat because hats usually don't have the good air circulation. 


I think I am wearing a Troxel in this photo, but the effect is the same. Plenty of shade! I have never had a problem with the back of the brim touching my back. Putting on a jacket it can sometimes get in the way though.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I actually think helmets have come a long way in the looks department. I still keep around my old Del Mar that's pretty hideous, but I don't at all mind my Charles Owen. 

EquiVisor is another brand worth looking into, @tinyliny . It looks like it may offer less total coverage, but slightly more for your front/face?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok. I see @trailhorserider in ******. Do you find they are better for hot days, . . . or worse?


I have a pair, but rarely use them. We will be in very hot territory. 



Also, advice on socks and underwear . . . . material, I mean. Cotton undies? (I get too much wear on my 'ladybits').
what sock keeps your feet cooler?


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> Also, advice on socks and underwear . . . . material, I mean. Cotton undies? (I get too much wear on my 'ladybits').
> what sock keeps your feet cooler?


If you are sweating, cotton undies are a big no-no. Don't get me wrong, I normally love them, but during the summer, riding (when I am drenched in sweat before done tacking up) not so much. Once they are wet, the stay wet and uncomfortable. Learned the hard way that they will leave me raw. Technical fabrics work much better :wink:


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Da Brim is great! Been wearing one for years. Bent my head over and literally bulldozed through thick junk. I did add Velcro on the helmet on the back and the Da Brim as well as the back end can have a tendency to slip down a bit when forced.

But the brim will bend down with the brush but never deform. I've been out in heavy rain and it stays the same. And when you add the thickness of the helmet, it has more coverage than a 4.5" brim western hat, which I wear to reduce the fun my dermatologist has hacking around on my face.

Here's mine. No selfie available. That's a camera mount I added on the front.

Oh yeah, but first on socks. I put on a pair of bamboo socks for the first time only a few hours ago. All I can say is move over Thorlo. These things are soooo comfortable.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Got a Da Brim petite, rode it in windy conditions, did not like it.  

Since I am clearly the odd one out, maybe you all can tell me what I did wrong. It kept lifting up my whole helmet, so the chin strap was the only thing still keeping it on my head. Ok, well perhaps my helmet could be a little tighter, but really, it doesn't usually move except that day. I was honestly uncomfortable, and feeling like my helmet was being lifted off my head, and worried it would flop forward and impede my visibility. 

I'm not opposed to wearing it in calm conditions, but in strong wind, it did not work for me.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> ok. I see @*trailhorserider* in ******. Do you find they are better for hot days, . . . or worse?
> 
> I have a pair, but rarely use them. We will be in very hot territory.
> 
> ...



I think ****** are hot. I rarely wear them anymore. I mostly did it to avoid ripping up my pants. But in the summertime I just go without them and take my chances. Also, I wore them for better grip on my green horse when he teleported. 


So I wouldn't wear the ****** unless you need them for grip or leg protection. (And they make it harder to take a pee break too. :lol


I just ride in my regular undies and socks. I think my undies are cotton with a touch of spandex. And no huge seams are plus. I like undies with really flat elastic in the legs. But other than that, I don't buy specific undies or socks for riding.


The ride sounds awesome! How many miles is it?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Acadianartist said:


> Got a Da Brim petite, rode it in windy conditions, did not like it.
> 
> Since I am clearly the odd one out, maybe you all can tell me what I did wrong. It kept lifting up my whole helmet, so the chin strap was the only thing still keeping it on my head. Ok, well perhaps my helmet could be a little tighter, but really, it doesn't usually move except that day. I was honestly uncomfortable, and feeling like my helmet was being lifted off my head, and worried it would flop forward and impede my visibility.
> 
> I'm not opposed to wearing it in calm conditions, but in strong wind, it did not work for me.



I don't like it in strong winds either. I guess for the most part, I just don't tend to ride in high winds so maybe that's why I don't have much problem with it.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I've worn mine in strong winds without a problem. But I do snug the helmet as I don't want it rolling around if I hit the ground. Much less problem with it than my large western hats which require a chin strap in high winds also.

I wonder if the petite version has a stiffer brim. Mine just is not a problem.

Hey, I just Googled bamboo underwear. Yep, they make them and they acclaim them to be the most breathable and most comfortable on the planet.

The women's look perhaps a little skimpy for riding a horse so might want to go for the men's. I'm going to try a pair as I'm so happy with the socks which are also supposed to keep the feet dry.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I like ExOfficio Give-N-Go underwear for riding. Sort of technical I guess. Agree that cotton stays damp and ends up rubbing. I haven't ridden in super-hot weather but I like the Back On Track compression socks. Helps if your feet tend to swell.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

You better take pictures. 

Maybe not of your underwear .... but the trip!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:.....

_ You better take pictures. 
_ _
Maybe not of your underwear .... but the trip! 
_

Oh Avna....thank-you so much for a HUGE laugh tonight...


This just struck me as hysterical... :clap::clap:


I'm following and enjoying, can't wait to see pictures and hear details...
For now, _before_ I get in trouble..:wave:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Hondo said:


> I've worn mine in strong winds without a problem. But I do snug the helmet as I don't want it rolling around if I hit the ground. Much less problem with it than my large western hats which require a chin strap in high winds also.
> 
> I wonder if the petite version has a stiffer brim. Mine just is not a problem.


I don't know...maybe it's my puny weak head but it felt rather uncomfortable, like my whole head was being pulled up. Of course the first thing I did was stop and snug up the chin strap on the helmet. And really, my helmet isn't loose, as in, it normally stays on my head and doesn't move at all, even when my horse and I part ways. I should try it again when it's not crazy windy. But it seems like a hassle to take it on and off whenever there's wind. I may put it on a spare helmet and that way I can just switch out the helmets as needed. Will give it another chance since many here seem to like it so much. I really like the look of @Hondo's helmet and visor! 

Can't help much in terms of socks and underwear. In the summer, I wear very thin socks, like knee-high nylon-type riding socks. Just enough to prevent rubs. I always wear boy-short style underwear with lots of spandex in them for stretchiness. Never had any issues from sweating, even during my 7 hour ride in Rome recently. But we rarely have to deal with intense heat here, so I'd be in a better position to advise you on what to wear when riding in -20C than in hot climates.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

When I pulled the bamboo socks off last night after wearing them for 8 hours they were bone dry. And monsoons have kicked in so everything is wet and soggy. My feet were also dry. I'm pretty well sold on bamboo socks. I would never have guessed...........


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> I don't know...maybe it's my puny weak head but it felt rather uncomfortable, like my whole head was being pulled up. Of course the first thing I did was stop and snug up the chin strap on the helmet. And really, my helmet isn't loose, as in, it normally stays on my head and doesn't move at all, even when my horse and I part ways. I should try it again when it's not crazy windy. But it seems like a hassle to take it on and off whenever there's wind. I may put it on a spare helmet and that way I can just switch out the helmets as needed. Will give it another chance since many here seem to like it so much. I really like the look of @Hondo's helmet and visor!
> 
> Can't help much in terms of socks and underwear. In the summer, I wear very thin socks, like knee-high nylon-type riding socks. Just enough to prevent rubs. I always wear boy-short style underwear with lots of spandex in them for stretchiness. Never had any issues from sweating, even during my 7 hour ride in Rome recently. But we rarely have to deal with intense heat here, so I'd be in a better position to advise you on what to wear when riding in -20C than in hot climates.


I suspect that you don't find as much need of shade as the folks on here are writing about. I remember riding in AZ and the first time I saw a 'Da Brim' for a helmet. I couldn't wait to get one. I still love mine. Not as hot in OK as AZ but more humid, so I think I feel the heat MORE here than there and need the shade even more.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I suspect that you don't find as much need of shade as the folks on here are writing about. I remember riding in AZ and the first time I saw a 'Da Brim' for a helmet. I couldn't wait to get one. I still love mine. Not as hot in OK as AZ but more humid, so I think I feel the heat MORE here than there and need the shade even more.


I couldn't function without my brim in California, where it rarely rains and much of the riding is in chaparral and grass. Here I am mostly riding in the woods and don't need it nearly as much. Still like it though.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

My eyes are sensitive to sunlight and I don't like wearing sunglasses. I like a brim hat when riding or not riding. Wear a brim hat outside always. Even driving in a vehicle. If the sun is low, tip the hat in that direction until the sun disappears. So not surprising that I like the Da Brim.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I did order the endurance model of the DaBrim, hoping that the brim is not TOO big. I wont' have time to really try it out before heading to Idaho.
S
@Hondo I love bamboo socks. They also help with anyone who has a foot odor problem. (like my son!) I will look into packing some. They are, I think, a bit hot compared to a technical , coolmax type fabric



Ok, here's what I'm doing: The Chief Joseph Trail Ride, which is put on by the Appaloosa Horse Association.


The folks at my barn have been doing this for years. They own all Appys now. 

The ride is a commemeration of the trail taken by Chief Joseph and his band of Nez Perce Indians, fleeing the US Army, which was attempting to capture them and force them to accept the reservation. It's a very long story, and very complicated, of how the people fled, and fought, on the way to Canada, and how they eventually were caught. They moved something like 600 people and 2000 horses over all this incredible terrain; 1300 miles of up and down, crossing rivers and mountains. 



Each summer they do one 100 mile leg of the total distance, thus it takes 13 summers to complete the entire route . . . . and then they start all over again. I believe this year's ride is leg#2, starting near Lewiston Idaho. The ride cannot follow their path exactly, as some of the trail is now highways, or inaccessable due to being private property. some of the rounte is paved roads now,. So, they try to 'approximate' the route.


Everyday the riders (120+) head out by 8 am. after they leave, the folks who are driving the rig, and those who maintain the camp (the crew) pack up and move the entire camp to the next location, where sometime in the afternoon, the riders will come in, hot and tired. After caring for the horses, and getting clean and fresh, dinner (prepared by the crew) is served. Then there is some kind of historical program, with speakers, or Indian dancers/drummers, and then there is dancing! they play loud music and have western dancing on a wooden dance floor that has been set up. Lights out at 10pm. up next morning at 5:30 to feed horses and get ready for another day of riding.


This for 5 days!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, that's quite an adventure tiny! Be sure to tell us all about it! 5 days... wow.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Avna said:


> Aesthetics don't deter me like they used to . . .



Let's see...dorky or skin issues? I'll take the helmet and the brim! I have become a believer in covering the dome and the snoot.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it came and I test rode it. It works well, though I think I might have preferred the "petite" equestrian version. The endurance one is too big in back and lays down on my shoulders. But, it will add to the protection on my shoulders. 



I think I am ready. The instant pop up tent I ordered has not come yet, so I might have to use my old backpacking tent. It's fine, just that it has a more low profile. just fine. 



I am not riding a lot right now. My hip has started to bother me, due to a saddle change. I have to weigh the benefits of more in saddle time, verses more aggravated hip. doing the gym instead!


----------

